
Qualcomm's broken kernel code is the tip of the iceberg - aceperry
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/03/16/trend_qualcomm_snapdragon_android/
======
brudgers
Vulnerabilities announcement from Trend:
[http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/a...](http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-
intelligence/android-vulnerabilities-allow-easy-root-access/)

